
What are your biggest life/career regrets - Jacob_G
Personally, I should have done more internships during university. Furthermore, I should have done more projects to show my skill instead of just learning a skill. Lastly, I should have started to take responsibility for my life earlier. What are your top regrets?
======
Kymche
Focusing more on regret and perceived failures than what I learned from the
experiences.

